# Fishing in TX



## Arknath (Aug 1, 2003)

Just wondering what kind of gamers we have here in DFW, TX...maybe seeking a group or starting one...


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm sorta close to DFW..I'm in Waxahachie.  I'm currently gaming online (via IRC) 'cause I'm having a shortage of people willing to drive out to the hacienda for games.


----------



## Rigaal (Aug 7, 2003)

*Denton, TX*

I'm part of a high-level game now and we are desperately in need of players.  It's just been me and another guy for about a year now...


----------



## ZSutherland (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm also looking to pick up a player in the DFW area, preferably north Dallas.  If you're interested, reply below.  We'll be starting a 3.5 game (our first) shortly at 1st level.

DM's also welcome.

Z


----------



## Arknath (Aug 8, 2003)

Hmmmm.....cool...I'll give these some thought..


----------



## GreyGremlin (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm in the north FW / Richland / Haltom City area.  

I haven't RPed in years  though . . .


----------



## Zogg (Aug 9, 2003)

ZSutherland said:
			
		

> *I'm also looking to pick up a player in the DFW area, preferably north Dallas.  If you're interested, reply below.  We'll be starting a 3.5 game (our first) shortly at 1st level.
> 
> DM's also welcome.
> 
> Z *




Hey ZSutherland, I just emailed you. I live in Dallas proper and would like to hear more about your campaign.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Aug 11, 2003)

I live in the Grapevine-Colleyville area and would like a game that's somewhat different from your standard Sword-and-Sorcery, FR type campaign.


----------



## jhilahd (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm in Dallas, and will shortly be looking to either join an existing group or start a new one. The one I currently GM for is breaking apart due to job losses and people moving out of state. In that order.

I'm an experienced GM and player, familiar with most, if not all WotC/TSR worlds. FR, GH, Mystra et al.

I would love to play or run an Arcana Unearthed game.
But can adapt to most settings.

Contact me either here or via email and we can work something out.

Heck, I'll even bring my own mini's. 

Jhilahd


----------



## Arknath (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok...this is what I've decided to do....

I'm starting my own group and looking for players.  I'm in the North Fort Worth area so please consider the drive that you will be facing when gaming.  This is the criteria I'm looking for:

1) Custom world.  Details are sketchy, but becoming clearer by the day.  

2) Plenty of house rules.  I'm a laid back DM seeking adventurous players (Savage Species is not out of the question, as well as some other things).  Have plenty of ways to make the game fun.

3) Can game on Saturdays.  I don't go out to clubs and drink and do all that stuff that others do...if I want to see a movie I do so on Friday night or during the week.

4) Has no problems playing for more than 8 hours straight.  This is negotiable because it depends on how concentrated the gamers are.  I'm used to 12 hour sessions but willing to cut back if the group decides.  It's pretty much all I do on Saturdays.

5) Have no problem with a "pre-game screening".  I'm not trying to be snobby, or high society, but as we all know, gaming is an extremely social activity and one must see how well a new member behaves in an "out of game" atmosphere.  Please expect to meet for lunch or drinks and discuss things.

6) Have no problem with playing with female gamers.  There are those out there who have a problem with female gamers and this is not acceptable in our group.  We have one experienced gamer (my fiance) and one newbie (my gf). Please be able to respect women and make them feel comfortable.

7) Be ready to play 3.5 rules.  I am one of the few people who agree with the entire rules changing in the new core books.  Not to say that there is no bending or changing, but on the whole I like these rules better.

All in all, I think that's most of it.  If I think of anything else I'll post it.  Thanks for the responses and look forward to meeting you all soon!


----------



## pogre (Aug 30, 2003)

> We have one experienced gamer (my fiance) and one newbie (my gf).




A fiance and a girl friend? Surely, you mean a girl who is your friend? If not, have fun   but sleep with one eye open. Talk about wild group dynamics.

OK - hijack over


----------



## starwolf (Sep 8, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> A fiance and a girl friend? Surely, you mean a girl who is your friend? If not, have fun   but sleep with one eye open. Talk about wild group dynamics.
> 
> OK - hijack over




You know, I thought the same thing, and then had to mentally slap myself for falling into that stereotype trap. Arknath's fiance may very well be male.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Sep 11, 2003)

Dallas here.  I'm in two games, one of which is pretty consistent.  Depending on times, might be available for another.


----------

